# 72g scape show off thread



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

These used to be what I considered my "dream tanks" now I hate them and wish I would have gone with regular old 75g tanks


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 7, 2012)

Here is mine when I first changed out the substrate from pool filter sand to Black Diamond. There are a few crypts and some narrow leaf java fern.









Moving on to kind of how it looks now. I'm getting ready to pull out the bigger crypts and replace them with stem plants. I have since added the Ray 2 and pressurized CO2.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

very nice tanks


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

nice tanks!!!! I am setting up a 72 with a 29g sump/refugium right now, for lighting I am getting a Finnex Ray II. I'm going to eventually have a medium to high light set up with Discus, endlers, 2 different rams, and others...

At first I am going to have it bare bottom with young Discus for about a year till they grow up some. I have done research on them and every one seems to say to grow them out to their best potential (big and round) it's better/easier to do it in a bare bottom tank because cleaning out the excess waste is a breeze since you have to feed them 4 to 7 times a day. Also to have a planted tank during these period wouldn't be ideal.

After a year or so I will set up a really nice planted tank with some Mr. Aqua substrate (amazing stuff btw) with some white sand in the front maybe but I'm still thinking about.


----------



## jkaber (Dec 9, 2012)

*72 G Bowfront*

Here is my 72 G bowfront I set up about 4 months ago. All of the small swords in the foreground all came from the larger sword on the left side. I'm running pressurized CO2 with PH Control, Seachem Ferts, Eheim Pro 3 E filter and (2) Circulators. So far it has basically been algae free and both plants are fish are reproducing like crazy.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow those are some huge plants! What are you doing as far as lighting goes?


----------



## jkaber (Dec 9, 2012)

Sethjohnson30 said:


> Wow those are some huge plants! What are you doing as far as lighting goes?


Lighting is actually nothing special. Its just a 2 bulb Coralife T5 fixture with a 6700 K bulb and a Colormax bulb. 12 Hours/day. No natural day light. The plants starting cranking once I lowered my PH to 6.7 with the CO2 tank and PH controller.


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

bump


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Only 3 people on tpt made the mistake of buying 72 bows  still wishing I had standard 75g instead of twin bows. 

C'mon people lets see some more of these challenging to scape tanks!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Some of the tanks in my flickr are 72G Bows


----------



## jkaber (Dec 9, 2012)

Some updated pics. Changed bulbs to Geissman 6k and 6.7k and now all plants pearl.


----------



## BarbH (Feb 27, 2013)

Those are some nice looking swords that you have in that tank :drool:

I am in the process of slowly setting up my 72 bowfront right now, just ordered my canister filter and a heater for the tank. Later this week I will be getting my substrate once I decide which way to go, and lights at the end of the month.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

Sethjohnson30 said:


> ... still wishing I had standard 75g instead of twin bows...


I don't own bowfront tanks, but I think you are being too hard on yourself. Your tanks look terrific.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you. I like them I have decided to sell my high tech one maintaing I just don't need two large tanks I think I'm going to downsize to a 40b


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

It isn't the size that makes it high maintenance, it is that it is high tech. Stay large, go low tech.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I understand that I have 3 other high tech tanks as well and a low tech 72. I just got a bad case of mts and its taking the fun out of the hobby so in cutting back. The 72 high tech is also pretty hard on my power bill.


----------



## jkaber (Dec 9, 2012)

Updated pic after some pruning. My big amazon sword got cut down to about 4 leaves. It sent off 12 stalks with runners and then the main plant started to look stressed.


----------

